# [SOLVED] NT Kernel &amp; System Constant 25% CPU Usage



## acffordyce973 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello.
My problem is with the System: NT Kernel & System using a constant 25% CPU even after restarts. I have tried googling the problem and found people saying to uninstall all Network adapters, try using sfc /scannow, change the page file and scan for Rootkits. I have done all these with no success. I done a system restore which managed to solve the problem but then I had to restart to update AVG(v2012.0.2221) and Nvidia drivers(306.02). The restart brought the problem back which makes me believe that it may be one of these that is causing the problem but both are essential to the use of my laptop.
Using ProcessExplorer I have narrowed the problem to ntoskrnl.exe KeReleaseInStackQueuedSpinLock+0x1e0.
Can anybody help me solve this problem? I might not answer until 24 hours after this posting time as I have work tomorrow which is a long shift but if somebody replies quickly I should be able to get it. Thanks in advance.

System Specs:
Intel Core i5-2450m
Nvidia GT 540m (Optimus w/ Intel HD 3000)
8 GB DDR3 RAM

ProcessExplorer Screenshot:


----------



## acffordyce973 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: NT Kernel & System Constant 25% CPU Usage*

I just tried another System restore using the same restore point but this time the constant 25% started right after I logged in. Some additional information that I forgot to mention: I first noticed the high usage while I was trying to play Skyrim. I plugged in my usual controller and loaded the game but found that it was running sluggish.


----------



## teejax (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: NT Kernel & System Constant 25% CPU Usage*



acffordyce973 said:


> I just tried another System restore using the same restore point but this time the constant 25% started right after I logged in. Some additional information that I forgot to mention: I first noticed the high usage while I was trying to play Skyrim. I plugged in my usual controller and loaded the game but found that it was running sluggish.


Dear acffordyce973,

i have the same problem, but i can't find a solution and i saw that you solved it. Please tell me how. Thank you!


----------



## acffordyce973 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: NT Kernel & System Constant 25% CPU Usage*



teejax said:


> Dear acffordyce973,
> 
> i have the same problem, but i can't find a solution and i saw that you solved it. Please tell me how. Thank you!


I tracked it down to a problem with my WiFi drivers. It seems as though Windows decided to update them to earlier versions from Windows Update. I would find out the manufacturer and model of your wifi and try to get the latest drivers.


----------

